# Blazin' Chicken Roaster



## donko (May 24, 2008)

Hello everyone.
Some years ago I bought the "Blazin' Chicken Roaster" and, if my memory is correct, I actually used it once. Then I moved and misplaced it. I recently found it, but can't find the recipe/instruction booklet which came with the contraption.

Does anyone have it and would be willing to let me know how to properly use this device?

Thanks to anyone who can help.

Sincerely,
Donko


----------



## Katie H (May 24, 2008)

I Googled your device and, from what it seems, as long as you follow the basic instructions for "beer can" chicken, you should be fine without the original directions.

What you have is a base plate and a cone that can hold a liquid and flavorings on which the chicken sits upright.  The seasoned liquid  helps the bird stay moist and the seasonings infuse during the  cooking process.  The  base plate probably catches juices/fat so that the fire below doesn't flare up.


----------



## donko (May 24, 2008)

Thank you for your fast response.

The only recipe I have for "Beer Can" chicken is for an outdoor grill, not in an oven. 
I need to know what temperature the oven should be, and how long the chicken should stay in the oven. And I also wanted to see the recipes in the accompanying booklet, although I could probably just throw in some wine, lemon juice and herbs and it would come out OK.

I'm a real novice cook and when I have precise directions I have a fighting chance of not poisoning anyone 

So I'd still like to hear from someone who has that booklet.


----------



## Katie H (May 24, 2008)

Okay,  donko.  Somewhere here on DC is a discussion about beer can chicken but, for the life of me, I can't find it right now.

However, you can do beer can chicken in the oven just as nicely as on the grill.  I've done it many times.  And, yes, all you need is some liquid/broth/beer and some herbs/seasonings and you will have a delicious chicken.

I'll look further and see if I can find the reference for you.  Be patient.  Help is on its way.


----------



## quicksilver (May 25, 2008)

*     Donko, I was curious to see what this was. It sounded interesting, and still does.*
*Anyway, type in  C.Hazard(Downers Grove, Il.) , and Amazon comes up, but scroll down to C. Hazard and at the bottom of his discussion you can comment. Ask him about your recipes. Maybe he'll fax them. Or suggest he come here to D C. - new members always welcome.*
** 
*GOOD LUCK.*


----------

